
Redesigned 8-bit and 16-bit games (Some unbelievable) - chaostheory
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=332904
======
mattmaroon
I'm sorry, but messing with A Link To The Past is like painting eyebrows on
the Mona Lisa or colorizing Citizen Kane.

Of course, my dogs' names are Link and Zora (there was a Zelda, but don't ask)
so maybe I'm a purist.

~~~
SwellJoe
I think you're missing the beauty of hacks like this. I don't find the idea of
playing the games all that interesting...but damned if I'm not blown away by
how awesome the guys who built them are.

~~~
rudyfink
I agree. As an aside I am really beginning to question the length of copyright
terms. This kind of derivative work is really interesting.

~~~
BrandonM
I am really beginning to question the intelligence of gaming companies. There
is a real opportunity to open old games' development platforms and have open
contests for people to make hacks like this. Take the best ones, put them into
a collection, and let the creators share in the profits. Everyone wins,
especially fans of the games.

~~~
time_management
To be fair to the gaming companies, I can understand why they don't want to
open their platforms. The infamous Video Game Crash of 1983 has been blamed,
in part, on the fact that console-makers such as Atari, desperate to get a
large portfolio of games in the market, held very low standards for what games
they would allow to be made for their system, leading to outright terrible
games like E. T. and worse, outright offensive titles like Custer's Revenge.
The desire not to repeat this mistake is much of why Nintendo held tight
control over its franchise and, in the US, deleted the edgy, religious and
sexual elements from games like Final Fantasy 4/6.

Although, I'm inclined to agree with you. If Magic: the Gathering had gone
open source at some point, there would still be people over 15 who play it.
However, they'd also have to change their business model.

------
sjs382
Am I missing a download link?

~~~
rms
Linking to illegal derivative works probably violates the rules of that forum
but fortunately linking isn't a crime. The below links may be patches and not
the ROM itself. The ROM itself can be found on your local torrent site,
probably in a pack that includes every SNES or NES ROM!

Brutal Mario:
[http://www.smwcentral.net/?p=showhack&id=1012](http://www.smwcentral.net/?p=showhack&id=1012)

Extra Mario Bros: <http://www.derok.net/nes-roms/super-mario-bros/extra>

Sonic 2 Long Edition:
[http://forums.sonicretro.org/index.php?showtopic=11648&s...](http://forums.sonicretro.org/index.php?showtopic=11648&st=0)
(try PMing people in this thread or going on their IRC channel)

Zelda Parallel Worlds: <http://zeldaparallelworlds.googlepages.com/>

The Second Reality Project: <http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/41/>

Sonic Megamix 3.5 (4.0 isn't out yet):
<http://info.sonicretro.org/images/3/3f/S1MMU.rar>

Super Metroid Redesign: <http://drewseph.zophar.net/>

Mario Adventure: <http://www.vintagecomputing.com/index.php/archives/63>

------
Hexstream
Super sweet stuff! At first it was minor modifications, and now the huges
ones. I guess the next step is to make a new NES or SNES game from scratch? I
envision a state-of-the-art high-level language compiler and customized
development environment...

------
nazgulnarsil
already beat the second reality 1 and 2 but I guess I'm not getting any
homework done until I finish Super Metroid Redesign and Parallel worlds. damn
you hacker news.

------
time_management
Anyone know how to copy FF6's Terra and bring her into the IRL module? Thanks
to Sex and the City, the quality of females in this module is _seriously_
lacking.

